# [VLC] Vlc et TV FreeBox (résolu)

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Free a ouvert la TV à tous ses abonnés. Seul petit problème, il faut VLC. Chez moi ça ne marche pas top, je n'ai pas de son et pas de vidéo, voici ce qu'il me dit:

Debug:

```

libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 4, expected 0) for PID 66

[00000608] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `h264'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.

[00000609] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `mp4a'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.

```

media-video/vlc:

```

media-video/vlc (-altivec) bidi cdda cddb dvb fbcon gnutls httpd libcaca libnoti

fy live mod rtsp shout skins speex stream upnp vlm wxwindows xosd svga

```

media-video/ffmpeg [0.4.9_p20070616-r1]:

```

X a52 aac encode ogg oss sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -network -test
```

Je ne sais pas trop d'où cela vient, j'ai essayé de recompiler ffmpeg et faad2 sans succès.

Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le mot clé "network" dans ta variable USE doit être utile à ffmpeg pour pouvoir "streamer".

----------

## Desintegr

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le mot clé "network" dans ta variable USE doit être utile à ffmpeg pour pouvoir "streamer".

 

À mon avis non, il essaye de recevoir la télévision, pas d'émettre  :Smile: 

Je viens d'essayer aussi VLC sur les chaînes en H264, j'ai le même message d'erreur. Les chaînes en MPEG2 fonctionnent bien par contre.

J'avais déjà testé auparavant les chaînes en H264, et ça fonctionnait très bien. Peut-être un problème d'ABI entre VLC et FFMPEG.

Je suis en train d'emerger mplayer avec le support live pour voir si ça fonctionne.

----------

## Temet

Hum, tu peux le faire avec mplayer??? Intéressant.

Et xine? (je pense à Kaffeine)

----------

## Desintegr

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum, tu peux le faire avec mplayer??? Intéressant.
> 
> Et xine? (je pense à Kaffeine)

 

Xine ne supporte pas le RSTP Live, donc impossible de le faire fonctionner avec la Freebox TV.

Il n'y à ma connaissance que mplayer et VLC qui sont comptatibles. (peut-être GStreamer aussi, à vérifier)

----------

## Desintegr

Bon, je viens de tester la chaîne France 2 (H264) avec

```
mplayer "rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=625"
```

 et ça fonctionne.

USE à activer 

 - mplayer : aac live

 - ffmpeg : aac (je pense)

----------

## thelinuxfr

C'est résolu merci   :Wink:  , avec:

media-video/vlc-0.8.6c :

```
X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda cddb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon flac gnutls hal httpd jack libcaca libnotify live matroska mod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png rtsp samba sdl shout skins speex stream svg theora truetype upnp v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xml xosd xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -ggi -lirc -optimisememory -sdl-image -seamonkey -svga -xinerama
```

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330:

```
X a52 aac dts encode network ogg oss sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -test
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Une question ça marche avec mplayer chez vous ?

Chez moi j'ai pas le son :

```
Lecture de http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_arte

Solution de tv.freebox.fr pour AF_INET...

Connexion au serveur tv.freebox.fr[213.228.63.3] : 80...

Grandeur cache réglée à 320 KBytes

Remplissage du cache : 17.50% (57344 octets)   

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO H264(pid=68) NO AUDIO!  NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0

Stream not seekable!

FPS seems to be: 25.000000

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Codec vidéo choisi : [ffh264] vfm : ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

Audio : pas de son

Démarre la lecture...

```

Mes usesflags :

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r3  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd dvdnav encode gtk live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 musepack opengl quicktime real rtc srt sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -md5sum -nas -openal -oss -png -pnm -radio -rar -samba -sdl -speex -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"
```

----------

## Temet

Sachant qu'il dit qu'il utilise FFMPEG, faudrait voir ses flags.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Il dois utiliser une version interne de ffmpeg car ffmpeg n'est pas une dépendance de mplayer et n'est donc pas installé.

Et ça marchais pas mieux hier quand ffmpeg étais installé pour VLC donc le PB vient pas de là.

----------

## Desintegr

Qu'as-tu dans le fichier de configuration de mplayer ?

Vérifie que tu n'as pas mis d'option -aid, -alang ou tout ce qui concerne le choix de langue pour l'audio.

J'ai essayé le flux avec mplayer, j'ai bien l'image, il détecte bien l'audio également.

Cependant, il est incapable de le lire via faad (pas de son ou plantage):

```

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.2.0 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ (Family: 15, Model: 31, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Lecture de http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_arte

Solution de tv.freebox.fr pour AF_INET...

Connexion au serveur tv.freebox.fr[213.228.63.3] : 80...

Grandeur cache réglée à 320 KBytes

Remplissage du cache : 17.50% (57344 octets)

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO H264(pid=68) AUDIO AAC(pid=69) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 1

Stream not seekable!

FPS seems to be: 25.000000

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [pp=lb]

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Codec vidéo choisi : [ffh264] vfm : ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

FAAD: compressed input bitrate missing, assuming 128kbit/s!

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

Codec audio sélectionné : [faad] afm : faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio) decoder)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Démarre la lecture...

FAAD: error: Maximum number of scalefactor bands exceeded, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Invalid number of channels, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Invalid number of channels, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Scalefactor out of range, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Unexpected channel configuration change

VDec : requête de config de vo - 320 x 240 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Planar YV12)

[PP] Utilisation de filtres de postprocessing externes, max q = 6

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x242 Planar YV12

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync! 0%

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Quantised value out of range, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Gain control not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Unexpected channel configuration change, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Gain control not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Gain control not yet implemented

FAAD: error: Gain control not yet implemented, trying to resync! 0 0 0%

FAAD: error: Invalid number of channels, trying to resync!

[...]

FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Gain control not yet implemented

FAAD: error: Channel coupling not yet implemented, trying to resync! 1%

FAAD: error: Gain control not yet implemented, trying to resync!

FAAD: error: Scalefactor out of range, trying to resync!

MPlayer interrompu par le signal 11 dans le module : decode_audio

- MPlayer a planté à cause d'une mauvaise utilisation de CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Recompilez MPlayer avec --enable-debug et faites un backtrace 'gdb' et

  désassemblage. Détails : DOCS/HTML/fr/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash

- MPlayer a planté. Cela n'aurait pas dû arriver.

  Peut-être un bogue dans code de MPlayer _ou_ dans vos pilotes _ou_ dans votre

  version de gcc. C'est la faute de MPlayer ? Lire DOCS/HTML/fr/bugreports.html

  et suivre les instructions. Nous pourrons et voudrons vous aider si vous

  fournissiez ces informations en rapportant un bogue possible.
```

Ça fonctionne peut-être avec FAAD 2.5, mais cette version n'est pas incluse dans portage à cause d'un problème de licence.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En effet j'ai supprimé le alang de /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf et maintenant j'ai la même errer faad, Merci.

Il me reste plus qu'a reisntaller et essayer de faire marcher VLC :/

----------

## nonas

Ici ça fonctionne : *VLC 0.8.6c wrote:*   

> USE: -3dfx X a52 -aalib alsa -altivec -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb dts -dvb dvd -esd -fbcon flac -ggi gnutls hal -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc live matroska mod mp3 mpeg -musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl -optimisememory -oss png rtsp -samba sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout skins -speex stream svg svga theora truetype -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows -x264 -xinerama xml -xosd xv

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pas chez moi

```
vlc http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_arte VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 10, expected 0) for PID 0

libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 10, expected 0) for PID 66

[00000301] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `h264'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.

[00000338] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `mp4a'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format
```

```
media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd flac hal httpd libnotify live matroska mod mp3 mpeg musepack ogg opengl rtsp stream theora truetype vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -jack -libcaca -lirc -ncurses -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -png -samba -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -svg -svga -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm -x264 -xinerama -xosd"

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1  USE="a52 aac encode mmx ogg theora truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib -X (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -oss -sdl -test -threads -v4l"
```

----------

## Desintegr

Il faut downgrader ffmpeg : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4168805.html#4168805

----------

## nonas

Effectivement, j'ai un ffmpeg en arch : *ffmpeg 0.4.9_p20070330 wrote:*   

> USE: X -a52 -aac -altivec -amr -debug -doc -dts -encode -ieee1394 -imlib mmx -network ogg -oss sdl -test -theora -threads truetype -v4l vorbis -x264 -xvid zlib

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ça marche, merci.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Autre question vous utilisez quelle version de live ?

J'ai entendu que les versions supérieures à la 2005.11.11 ne marchais pas avec VLC,

----------

## Desintegr

Normalement, c'est réglé. J'avais rapporté moi-même le bug.

----------

